# Official Clippers @ Bulls Friday April 2, 2004 7:30pm cst. FSChi,NBALP, FSN2



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Official Clippers @ Bulls Friday April 2, 2004 7:30pm cst. FSChi,NBALP*

Clippers are not going to televise this game. 

Bulls play 7 games this month. So lets have the final 7 games for the ribs go out with a bang. The Bulls have some winable games this month.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

My mistake, LAC are going to televise it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Clippers are my number two team, got to go with them even if they've been pretty horrible for the past month.

Clippers 98
Bulls 89


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

94








91









22 Points, 5 Assists








21 Points, 15 Rebounds, 4 Blocks, 4 Assists


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CLIPPERS 103
Bulls 95


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Chicago - 94

LA Clips - 92


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

clippers 101
bulls 94


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 97

the Clipp 90

Q out, Maggs hurt. they only have Brand


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Clippers 94
Bulls 83

Brand 22, 16

Congratulations to Bulls96 on taking the ribs home!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Clippers 93
Bulls 88


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

CLIPPERS 100
Bulls 95


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 95
Clippers 90

Clips are short-handed so I expect Brand to have a big game, but hopefully it won't be enough...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Clips 107
Bulls 93


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

My prediction:

Seven threads break out about the Brand/Chandler deal.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Clippers 92
Bulls 88


Fizer 17
Brand 18


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

what the hell

Bulls 100
Clippers 99


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 93
Clipps 87


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Clips have lost 9 in a row. Hope it continues.

Bulls 93

Clips 88


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

the battle of the disinteresteds?








91








86


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 100
Clips 92


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> My prediction:
> 
> Seven threads break out about the Brand/Chandler deal.



....and Jerry Krause-an evil man !:yes:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I WILL CHANGE MY PREDICTION AFTER READING THE CLIPS INJURY REPORT (SO MODS, CHANGE IT)

Bulls 90
Clips 85


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

89








82


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can see us winning this one.

Bulls 103
Clips 98


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

clipper 92
bulls 98


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Clipper -- 98
The Bull -- 94


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks like Kirk is going to play after participating in shootaround...

Bulls - 97
Clips - 93


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose. 97-89


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 93

Clips 91


EC 26


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Bulls 96
Clips 90

Crawford 23
Brand 29, 14reb


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 97
Clippers 85

Curry will have a good day


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> ...Congratulations to Bulls96 on taking the ribs home!!


Thanks , I am just trying to follow your steps  

Do I feel lucky ? Absolutely ! It is good for resume :yes: 

May be one day we can open a virtual club :grinning:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

just tipped off. Maggette is gonna try to play.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Last night I had a dream I was in the Navy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy big first quarter (12 points) 31-23 Bulls lead it. Eddy had a dunk with a few secs left. Then at the other end Bulls gave up on D and allowed Brand to dunk it at the buzzer.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chicago 31, LA 23 after 1

Bulls playin' some ball. Jamal, Kirk and Curry putting on a show.

Curry w/ 12/3 after 1st quarter.
Crawford w/ 7/*7 dimes* (3-5 FG)
Kirk w/ 10/3 dimes/1 steal (3-4 FG)

Bulls 57%
Clippers 40%


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

JC should have a double double by the end of the first half...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Man, Dooling's been on a tear lately. He had a career high 25 the other night if I remember right, and he's got 13 already. Maybe he finally got the memo that lottery picks are supposed to actually produce once in a while.

Pargo continues to impress.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The reason Dooling is having a good first half is he is being matched up against crawford. Jamal has played a great offensive 1st half but is lost again on D.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If Jamal played PG like Pargo, Hinrich wouldn't be our starting PG.

Just an observation.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL. they just showed a couple of guys with a sign that said:

"ATTETION [sic] Free Agents WE NEED HELP"

:laugh: 

on a side note: apparently Red didn't make the cut for the HOF. Tom was pretty broken up.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

i saw that sign and busted out laughing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> If Jamal played PG like Pargo, Hinrich wouldn't be our starting PG.
> 
> Just an observation.


Pargo's big problem is keeping guys in front of him. Other than that, he's been pretty good offensively for us.

Hinrich 17 pts (4-12 shooting, 3-5 3-land, 6-6 FT's) 7 assists

Curry 7-11 FG 15 pts 7 rebs 4 blocks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Halftime numbers

Curry: 15 points, 7 rebounds, 4 blocks, 7-11 FG
Hinrich: 17 points, 7 assists, 2 rebounds, 4-12 FG, 3-5 3PT, 6-6 FT
Crawford: 9 points, 7 assists, 2 rebounds, 4-7 FG, 1-2 3PT
Pargo: 6 points, 2 assists, 3-7 FG, 0-1 3PT
Bulls: 45% FG

Maggette: 16 points (2-8 FG, 10-10 FT)
Dooling: 13 points (4-8 FG, 5-5 FT)
Kaman: 6 points, 3 boards
Clippers: 35% FG


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

When I saw Anthony Johnson lighting Pargo up last week that's all I needed to see for me to form an opinion on his D.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crap. Bulls can't score. Clippers up 60-58. 10-0 run. I'll do pbp because I'm at home and I'm bored.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

full timeout 7:40 left in the 3rd.

64-60 Clippers


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I like that play for Curry getting the jumper at the top of the key.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich at the top of the key. to Crawford, Curry under the glass, off the glass and it's good.

Goaltending against . score to Maggette.

Maggette runs down the lane and dunks the ball.

Hinrich to Eddy 15 footer No.



Clippers ball. Dooling to Maggette to Brand lost the ball. Hinrich scuffling with dooling. foul on Hinrich

Maggette shoots no, Brand oreb shoots GOOD and 1. Hinrich gets called for the BS foul even though he didn't touch him. technical foul on Skiles. Brand makes the technical.

72-62 Clipps lead

goaltending called on Clippers. Crawford layup counted.

Maggette misses

Crawford shoots and misses AD rebs. 

Eddy gets fouled. hits both FT's

Kaman shoots off the glass.

Curry goes inside and scores.

Maggette shoots and scores.

Dupree baseline, and gets a fouled called.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brand fallaway good.

Crawford misses

Brand drives foul on Eddy

Elton hits the first, misses the second

79-70 Clipp

Crawford back to AD, AD drove by and is fouled. official timeout.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks for doing PBP spongy, I can't see the game tonight...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford to Eddy, nice move by Eddy, and gets fouled.

TO by Overton. 

Curry turns fallaway jumper no. 

Brand gets tripped by Eddy and gets fouled.

AD in for Eddy.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Looks like we need a big 4th from JC to win this one...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Thanks for doing PBP spongy, I can't see the game tonight...


I'll do better decription. I went to go get some food so some lost pbp.

Livingston almost lost it, drobnjak got it pass to Matt Barnes (Livingston sucks) Barnes gets fouled splits FT's

90-87 Clippers

Pargo jumper. GOOD

Livingston almost throws it away. House shoots MISS

Dupree to Pargo, tapped no tapped no. Eddie House rebs. Out of bounds, CLippers ball. Clippers timeout.

90-89 Clippers


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This game is Jamal's to win. If we lose, it won't be because of him. But if we win, I have a feeling it will.

Bulls cut lead to 4 as I speak.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need somebody gets to the free line !


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> We need somebody gets to the free line !


Paul Pierce went to the line 23 times tonight. Wouldn't mind having him in Chicago.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Incredible, but after hunting for the six years for a good PF we still doesn’t have one!:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Livingston to Dooling, jumper Miss

Pargo brings the ball up. jumper Miss

Drobnjak rebs

Livingston to Brand to Maggette against Dupree fires a jumper rebs Eddy Curry.

Crawford fallaway jumper. reb Elton.

Dooling to Drobnjak for three, GOOD ouch.

Pargo to the left bounced to AD back to Pargo, drives and gets fouled by Livingston.

Hinrich Pargo Crawford Curry and AD on the floor

Pargo Miss

Maggette out to Brand to Dooling hangs and fires and scores.

95-89 Clipp

Curry jumphook no. Brand rebs

Dooling played by Hinrich, Drob rebs and gets picked out of the air by Hinrich

Jamal for three GOOOD

95-92 Clippers

Maggette against Crawford. backs up on him Brand jumper. Out of bounds belongs to Clippers. AD is on the floor shaken up on the play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Elton tipped no reb to Jamal

Curry to the rim jump hook GOOD

Overton, spins to Drobjnak, dooling to Brand and drives and scores.

AD jumper GOOD (finally)

97-96

Maggette on the glass, too hard, rimmed out. Bulls ball

Pargo bounces to JC, JC off a screen and drives floater MISS

Overton to Drobnjak, Maggette backs in and Eddy steals the ball!

AD drives to basket and gets fouled (will shoot 2)

AD Curry Dupree Pargo and JC on the floor

AD misses the first. Timeout taken 97-96 Clippers. 3:19 left in the game. Come on ribs!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce went to the line 23 times tonight. Wouldn't mind having him in Chicago.



I am not sure it is for real having him in Chicago. Why Boston should do that? But, yes I wouldn't mind either.:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich, JC, Pargo, AD and Curry on the floor

AD ties it up 97-97

Maggette to Brand, Brand back outside. Maggette to Brand. MISS Maggette cleans up and dunks the ball. technical foul on Maggs for hanging on the rim.

weird call.

JC hits the technical

99-98


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul on Pargo

Drobnjak misses a 15-foot jumper along the right baseline

Curry boards. Crawford out to Pargo Pargo for three! YES!! 

Brand screen and roll off of Dooling. Brand jumper

Overton brings it shoots and scores. ruled a 2.

101-101 1:53 left in the game

AD to Hinrich for three! No. (Kirk was so open on that)

Brand rebs timeout overton.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Looks like Mags is having a huge night tonight, he's been hurt lately...

Clearly he's become a player the last 2 seasons (counting this one), I don't even consider him a "Duke player", Duke had nothing to do with his success right now.

Question, does anyone consider JC a high school player like Eddy and TC?

I do, he only played what, 17 games at Michigan?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why we are not guarding the paint ? !:devil:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

1:29 left in the game. 

Maggette inbounds to Overton. isolation for Maggette back to Brand

Brand drives and a blocking foul on AD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal can't guard Maggette. he's just too strong.

Brand hits both 2 point lead.

Eddy Curry jumphook MISS

Kaman rebs 

Overton to Dooling against Hinrich. left baseline drops to Brand. Brand misses. 

Hinrich drives jumper in and out, AD tips NO. Brand boards.

Overton with 19 secs left 12 shot clock.

Overton layup. NO. AD rebs

Pargo jumper NO.

looseball foul on Bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

****.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3.4 secs left. Overton misses a FT.

104-101 timeout. Bulls ball. may go into OT.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Jamal can't guard Maggette. he's just too strong.
> 
> Brand hits both 2 point lead.
> ...


Corey's a 3, JC shouldn't have to guard him...

Why isn't ERob in?

Every team's 3 torches us and ERob is the only guy we have that can guard these guys....from Steven Jackson to Caron to Mags to Artest...

They've all lite us up in the past couple weeks.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Got to go to JC.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo for three !!! YESS!Pargo has ice in his veins.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Pretty disappointed JC's not getting the shots late in the game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls ran a fast break. Jamal was on the left wing. He runs to the top of the arc on the left side waving his arms, "I'm open!" Pargo drives to just inside the free throw line and takes a good shot, but misses.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Once again, a lock of motivation causing us to loose the close game :sour:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Pargo.

Clutch.


:laugh:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

You are right arenas, SF and PF are lighting us up every night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Pretty disappointed JC's not getting the shots late in the game...


who cares Pargo hit the 3!


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, I can't believe the Bulls took 'em to OT. Keewwwllll!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I freaking love Pargo. I really, really do. Glad he's a Bull. Very glad. More whiskey for me, OT, OT, OT!


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Pargo!

I guess the Clips would have thought JC or Kirk would have taken the shot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pargo just redeemed himself BIGTIME!

and it's tied baby!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Pargo redeems himself and makes the 3 to tie .Now can we please stop that drobnak guy from smoking us he has hit big basket after big basket tonight.

My,my ,my how the look and feel of this team changes when you add a 4th guy into the lineup that can score .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

barnes to inbound. Brand defended by AD.

fires and misses. Pargo seemingly the hero for now.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

That's a good point, TRUTHHURTS....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fouls a problem in OT. Curry w/ 5, Kirk, Pargo, Lint, AD w/ 4 each.

Kaman has 4, no other Clip has more than 3.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fouls a problem in OT. Curry w/ 5, Kirk, Pargo, Lint, AD w/ 4 each.
> 
> Kaman has 4, no other Clip has more than 3.


Skiles may need to use ERob


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> who cares Pargo hit the 3!


I said that before he hit....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Hinrich* was guarding Dooling most of the night
*JC* was guarding Maggs (they really should have taken advantage of this matchup more) Curry came and helped in the double team couple times and actually stole the ball
*Pargo *guarding Overton

3 guard lineup we saw a lot.

Pargo fired misses. 

Overton brings it. Kaman inside to Brand. Brand 18 footer miss.

Pargo gets called for the foul.

Brand out to Maggette fires misses Kaman boards. OOB to Clippers (come on. bad call)

Overton to Dooling jumper short. Brand boards. Clippers miss again.

JC against Maggette fakes drives runner GOOD.

Maggette fires and misses AD boards

Crawford dribbles to Hinrich to Curry Crawford shoots and misses.
AD boards

Clippers stole the ball. Maggette nails a jumper.

106-106 tie.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pargo is the Man. Now we have a bunch of good point guards of the future:

Kirk, Jamal, Pargo, Jay...Skiles


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD to Hinrich high back to AD Crawford runner again GOOD

Overton to Dooling. Kaman a fake and loses the ball. haha 

108-106.

Hinrich at the top against Maggette. quick shot no. Kaman boards

Brand spins fallaway jumper GOOD.

Curry to AD to Eddy Curry. blocked Kaman has the ball. Dooling gets knocked to the floor. Clippers ball.

Overton to Dooling Overton fires and misses. Pargo boards.

Pargo off a screen jumper GOOD

Overton calls a timeout.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> ...Now can we please stop that drobnak guy from smoking us he has hit big basket after big basket tonight...



Selected by the Washington Bullets in the second round (49th pick overall) of the 1997 NBA Draft .

What a vision !:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brand with the ball. stolen by Hinrich

Crawford raises up and misses (shoots way too early, Skiles is shaking his head.)

Maggette pump fake and gets fouled. makes both FT's

Skiles Timeout

110-110 (34.2 secs left)

(each team wants to get the knockout punch instead of playing smart defensive basketball Overton taking late shots? dooling/maggette/Brand should be taking them)

Eddy Curry hookshot GOOD

timeout Dunleavy 112-110 23 secs left


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

We seem to have the slight advantage in OT. GO BULLS!!!


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Curry with the clutch shot!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy finally with a big basket!

We're up 2 with 23 secs left.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

You guys don't know...

DRob is a black hole, for a while he wasn't getting any PT because everytime he would get the ball he would pull it...

Prefers playing outside as opposed to inside...

I don't like him...

It's ridiculous to look at the stat sheets and see Dupree and Linton in there and combined they can barely do what ERob was doing in limited minutes off the bench.

No one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Could someone apart from JC guard Maggette. They will exploit that match up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

always happens. Skiles timeout after a ill-advised Jamal miss, sets up a play where Hinrich gets the ball and Eddy gets good position and Eddy scores. Never fails.

dooling to inbound.

bounces to Elton. Elton shoots misses. AD boards and gets fouled. OOB to bulls (they are under the foul limit)

Crawford to AD back to Crawford and gets fouled. Crawford is going to the line. He can ice this game.

114-110 as Crawford drains both.

5 secs. dooling raises up and misses 

It's over!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy is going to be good, very good within next couple years!:yes:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE WIN!

Pargo was THE MAN!

When was the last time we had 4 players over 20 pts in one game?


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

JC with both free throws!

2 in a row again.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think A LOT of Clipper fans saw our future starting PG tonight and are smiling....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> JC with both free throws!
> 
> 2 in a row again.


he's the anti rose


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Could someone apart from JC guard Maggette. They will exploit that match up.


You know what? Clippers haven't. Dupree helps but Hinrich is too small and Pargo just sucks on D and would absolutely tear him apart. Crawford is the strongest out the three and besides Maggette is guarding Crawford on the other end.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

MVP -- Pargo, Crawford, Curry? All 3?

AD w/ 17 boards.

Kirk w/ 21 points, 9 assists and 2 steals.

Nice to see it isn't impossible to win in OT.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

The impressive thing with Curry now are his best games are good around games. Double-doubles with some blocks as well. That is one positive.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I think A LOT of Clipper fans saw our future starting PG tonight and are smiling....


So how much do you think Elgin Baylor will offer Jannero Pargo ?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Who are you talking about Arenas?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Who are you talking about Arenas?


JC....


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

If AD is playing 46 minutes next season, we will be worse than this year.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice to see it isn't impossible to win in OT.


Not impossible but still improbable


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> So how much do you think Elgin Baylor will offer Jannero Pargo ?


They will go after Pargo before Kobe.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The Clips suck arse anyway 

They are what ?

3 or 4 games ahead of us in the W/L column 

I mean has their been more successful losers in the league in the last 5 years than Elton Brand .. and latterly Corey Maggette?

And before someone says Shareef Abdur Rahim.. I said it first


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Very sweet victory ! Considering that we played without SF  


We 31 assists !


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

if they had Jaric and Q, no question the clippers win this game. 

uh oh Detroit won over Miami. Miami is gonna be pissed and will look to beat up on the Bulls.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Is it just me Arenas but do you only post about JC and Erob?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> 
> They will go after Pargo before Kobe.


Ya 

That's the money play


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Is it just me Arenas but do you only post about JC and Erob?


And how Paxson has stuffed up. We need something to write about.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> if they had Jaric and Q, no question the clippers win this game.


Disagree

The Clips are a nice assembly of Slam Glam individual talent but they are not a very good team


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> if they had Jaric and Q, no question the clippers win this game.


Disagree

The Clips are a nice assembly of Slam Glam individual talent but they are not a very good team


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The bulls are great at beating teams who are missing their key players. I think this is a 40-win team if all other teams #1 or #2 option are not playing.


----------



## synthdogg (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> The bulls are great at beating teams who are missing their key players. I think this is a 40-win team if all other teams #1 or #2 option are not playing.



Aahhh, if only the Bulls would have remembered that when they lost to the Kidd/Martin-less Nets and the Iverson/Robinson-less 76ers.

D'oh!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Disagree
> ...


they may not be good and we may win more games then them. if we played them about 10 times, we'd win about 7. but the play of livingston and Overton was terrible tonight. This game should not have been this close. Bulls should have ran away with this. idiotic shooting for both teams. Thank goodness Pargo hit that three in the end. It's a Bulls win and I'll take it but let's not revel in it. Remember we had discussion if the Bulls can beat a college team?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> they may not be good and we may win more games then them. if we played them about 10 times, we'd win about 7. but the play of livingston and Overton was terrible tonight. This game should not have been this close. Bulls should have ran away with this. idiotic shooting for both teams. Thank goodness Pargo hit that three in the end. It's a Bulls win and I'll take it but let's not revel in it. Remember we had discussion if the Bulls can beat a college team?


Its amazing though how often you play down to another team's level 

We have games that are a lot closer than they should be when we should be getting pinned for 20 plus point blowouts a lot more regularly .. but teams come to town or we got their house and they regularly play down to our level making the games a lot closer than they have a right to be


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I hope Paxson learned from this game. 

there is a big difference between having 3 scorers or 4 on the floor in the nba and tonight wasa perfect example of it .

Instead of hot potato between Crawford,Hinrich and eddy on one side of the floor which allows them to double team more easily we were able to add in pargo which enabled us to have someone on the weak side they had to pay attention to which spaced the floor perfect for Eddy ,Jamal and kirk to break down the defense .

You cannot under estimate the importance of adding a sf top this team . 

Weve said that for how many years now ?


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> You guys don't know...
> 
> DRob is a black hole, for a while he wasn't getting any PT because everytime he would get the ball he would pull it...
> ...


It's all about setting practice and work-habit standards, and obviously Pax and Skiles don't feel ERob isn't meeting the standard that Dupree and Linton are.

It's not unlike the situation in Philadelphia with Iverson and his well known practice issues. And since ERob is no Iverson...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> I hope Paxson learned from this game.
> 
> there is a big difference between having 3 scorers or 4 on the floor in the nba and tonight wasa perfect example of it .
> ...


Good point 

Which is why the trading of our pick ( if Okafor ) for Jiri Welsch and two of Boston's picks makes sense ( late lottery and 20 pick ) - the late lottery pick - say #13 to be packaged with Tyson Chandler and Jerome Williams for Nick Collison , Vladimir Radmanovic and Vitaly Potapenko

With the 20 pick left over from Boston we take Luke Jackson 

At the #32 we take Chris Duhon 

The remaining two 2nd round picks .. we try and package to move up to the top of the 2nd round and take Romain Sato 

Cut Jeffries .. leave Pip on the injured list for one year .. and hope Charlotte takes the Robber.

Fizer walks for zip 

Have a crack at McDyess in the MLE market

Jamal will likely walk for zip if he gets an offer between $5M to $6M on a term deal 

So..

*

Curry
McDyess
Radmanovic
Welsch
Hinrich

bench

Davis
Collison
L.Jackson
Sato
Duhon

3rd string

Potapenko*
L.Johnson
E.Robinson*
Pippen*
Pargo

* Injury List 

*


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I think A LOT of Clipper fans saw our future starting PG tonight and are smiling....


Why would the Clippers pay alot of money for a combo guard when they can draft several good PG's(Telfair, Gordon, Nelson) for alot less? When they already have two combo guards on their roster in Jaric and Dooling?

More importantly, do the Clippers have a history of going after other teams free agents? No they do not. 

Crawford going to the Clippers is a pipe dream by people who seem to resent criticism of Jamal by Bulls fans, and want those same fans 'to be sorry' by alarming them with an impending player exodus. It's sad and transparent.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Good point
> ...


that team is sh*t man


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> So how much do you think Elgin Baylor will offer Jannero Pargo ?


ROFL


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would the Clippers pay alot of money for a combo guard when they can draft several good PG's(Telfair, Gordon, Nelson) for alot less? When they already have two combo guards on their roster in Jaric and Dooling?
> ...


If the Clipps wanted to go that route they wouldve just taken Hinrich,Tj Ford or Ridnour last year .I dont think they will be looking to wait several more years to try and win andwill be looking for more immediate help .

Jaric ,Dooling in the same sentence as Crawford ?? Please  

Jamal averages more assists than both of them playing sg with fewer scorers ? :laugh: :no: I think his 24 12 and 5 with 1 to says all that needs to eb said about combo guard .

Clipps put a huge deal on the table last year for Arenas he just chose the Wiz .I think Jamal chances of visiting the Clipps and signing an offer sheet are pretty good and tonight probably just increased his chances of that .He played off of Hinrich,Pargo and Eddy great and Im sure Dunleavy was thinking man imagine what he could do with playing off of Q,Maggette,and Brand . 

Jamal knows Maggette very well in fact Maggette and Eddy were very tight in HS and Brand used to be a Bulls Jamals roookie year .After all the distrust Brtand and Maggette showed in Dooling and overton tonight(did they even run any plays ) I think they will be asking Baylor to bring jamal in for a look .Remember the top pg's in FA are 

Nash
Crawford,
Damon Jones 
Charlie Ward
Carlos Arroyo 
Mike James
Travis Best 
Damon Jones 

Nothing is written in stone buts its not as far fetched as you try to make it seem .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> that team is sh*t man


lol. i agree. I'd rather keep okafor or we better trade our pick for a stud. We don't need any more role players.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Clipps wanted to go that route they wouldve just taken Hinrich,Tj Ford or Ridnour last year .I dont think they will be looking to wait several more years to try and win andwill be looking for more immediate help .
> ...


With regard to PG's in the draft, none of the three were considered combo guards, and all had serious questions about quickness/size/strength for the pros. They crop of PG's in this year's draft(Gordon/Nelson/Telfair) seems like they fit of combo guards much better.

This year Jaric and Dooling average 7.1 assists compared to 5.1 assists for Jamal, so I'm not sure what stat you're talking about.

You have an excellent point about the Clippers pursuing Arenas. It comes down to whether the Clippers value Crawford as high as they did Gilbert last year. I think the chances of that are more negative then positive, but no matter what the offer, Pax still has matching rights.

It may not be a lock he's coming back, but it's far from a lock that Jamal is leaving as well.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. i agree. I'd rather keep okafor or we better trade our pick for a stud. We don't need any more role players.


We've got our studs apparently ...

Their names are Eddy Curry and Kirk Hinrich 

Its just a matter of filling in the blanks around them 

You wonder what a double post threat of Curry and even a 75% of what he used to be Antonio McDyess could do with a sweet shooting perimeter of Radmanovic and Welsch supported by true point Hinrich 

Then you have the rebounding workhorses in Davis and Collison to add toughness inside in back up and more shooting / scoring support from the Brent Barryesque, Luke Jackson and Romain Sato.. again backed by pure point guard - Chris Duhon

If that's a sh*t team I'll take it over what we have now any day of the week and twice on Sundays

Even though he hasn't proven himself on this level yet but the drakhorse in all of this is Nick Collison who I have a hunch will have a Carlos Boozer type effect when he arrives - he doesn't really have a market right now which is why he is worth the punt given how fundamentally correct he is 

But the Superstars .. Eddy Curry will be a 25 ppg scorer and among the league top 5 and Hinrich will be among the league leaders in assists doled out - say top 5 

Two players in top 5 categories doing what they are supposed to do best 

Class dismissed


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Class dismissed


Oops, I skipped this class...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Oops, I skipped this class...


:laugh:


----------

